# Expats / returning brits



## thinkingvioletstv

Hi Everyone - hope you don't mind me posting this here ... we're making a fun new TV show and we're looking for people to take part! Here's the pitch:

ARE YOU MOVING ABROAD? ...
ARE YOU RETURNING TO LIVE IN THE UK?

If so … we would love to hear your story.

Thinking Violets TV are currently casting for a new TV series following couples, families and singles who are about to make a massive life change and have a great story to tell about why they are moving.

If you are planning to make a move in the near future (next 9 months) please get in touch with us at:

casting AT thinkingviolets DOT com

Thanks! Richard, Fernando and Ayse
(Thinking Violets TV)


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd

THERE'S NO NEED TO SHOUT. WE'RE NOT ALL DEAF. :hurt:


----------



## thinkingvioletstv

Sorry about that ... not sure why the font came out like that?


----------

